# Question about "full data backup"



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's some info on where to start -
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/create-system-image-in-windows-7-8/

rossfingal


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Generally, data back up, is only the info"data", not the program that uses that data.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, data is just that, pictures, word processing documents, etc. You need to image your drive to capture the operating system and programs. Rossfingal sent you what you need to do it. You make an image right from Windows 7. I do this myself but have never needed to actually recover from the image, but it's there if/when I need it.

Obviously you should send the image to a separate hard drive since a hard drive crash is most likely when you will need the image. You can add a second hard drive to your computer or use an external HD. Another way to do this is to plug a network drive into your router and send the backup images for all your computers there. But you need Win7 pro to be able to do that since Win7 Home Premium will not back up an image to a network drive. If you decide to go this route you can do a Windows anytime upgrade right from Windows Control Panel.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

reteng - Using the full backup has its uses, but may not restore to a new piece of hardware. It's very useful if a hard disk fails or you get a nasty virus. 

I usually advise people to know where their files are - and only back up what is needed. (in addition to the full backup). This also makes it easy when you get a new PC.

This will mean taking time to understand Windows explorer and where individual programs files are stored. If you use a program understand where its putting the files you save.

The end result it you usually only have to back up two folders (directories):

1) C:\Users\"your user name"
2) Another folder you create for storing files - I recommend giving it a name beginning with an "underscore" so it's on top alphabetically.

You can set an automatic backup for these directories, or just copy /paste periodically.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Data backup is just your data, not the programs in your PC. A data backup is probably sufficient for you. 

1. Organize your data in one folder/directory. There can be subfolders. For example, you can have all data in drive D. Under drive D, you can have folders like Medical, Banks, Property, etc. 

2. Buy a portable HD. Size depends on how much data you have/will have. 

3. Copy data from data drive/folder into your portable HD. Update your backup regularly (e.g., weekly). 

You can use a synchronizing software to make updates easier. I use Comparator Fast but there are many other brands available. File synchronizers scan both your source and destination folders. They find newer files and missing files (files in your source folder but not in your destination folder, and vice versa). 

Ideally, your backup HD should be stored somewhere else so that in the event of, e.g., a fire, your data won't be destroyed. If that's not a concern, then just keep the backup HD in your house. My portable HD lives in my backpack/purse. 

optional:
I have my backup portable HD encrypted so it can't be read (generally) in case my purse/backpack/HD ends up in someone else's hands.


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

rossfingal said:


> Here's some info on where to start -
> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/create-system-image-in-windows-7-8/
> 
> rossfingal


Thank you for this web page. This looks like it answers my question.


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

tribe_fan said:


> I usually advise people to know where their files are - and only back up what is needed. (in addition to the full backup). This also makes it easy when you get a new PC.
> 
> This will mean taking time to understand Windows explorer and where individual programs files are stored. If you use a program understand where its putting the files you save.
> 
> ...


You are touching on one of my complaints with Windows. In my view these programs are getting way too complicated for people like me. I used to look at the files on the hard drive and everything made sense. By that I mean the organization of the files. I don't remember which Windows OS it was, it may be this one, that when I looked at the organization of the files it had duplicate folders EVERYWHERE. At least, that what it seems like to me.

Just as an example, I can find the same photo file in multiple places even though I only saved it to one place. That just confuses me. Then I worry that they all all linked so if I delete something "here" it's going to be deleted everywhere. So I leave them all. I'm probably the only person that is troubled by this.

You mentioned about knowing where program files are stored. That has been an issue for me. I've spent time looking for "where the heck did the program put that file".


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

Druidia said:


> Data backup is just your data, not the programs in your PC. A data backup is probably sufficient for you.
> 
> 1. Organize your data in one folder/directory. There can be subfolders. For example, you can have all data in drive D. Under drive D, you can have folders like Medical, Banks, Property, etc.
> 
> ...


All good information, thank you. I need more than just data backup. I have a software program that is not replaceable. That's why I need everything.

Here is something that is unrelated and I can't find an answer to. How to I adjust the time stamp on my posts? The time stamp on my reply here says 5:41 AM and in reality it's 11:52 PM as I type this. I asked this question separately on this site but no one ever replied.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

reteng said:


> Just as an example, I can find the same photo file in multiple places even though I only saved it to one place.



Ah ha. So it isn't just me thinking I'm loosing it, I don't remember saving that pic in 4 different folders.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

reteng said:


> Here is something that is unrelated and I can't find an answer to. How to I adjust the time stamp on my posts? The time stamp on my reply here says 5:41 AM and in reality it's 11:52 PM as I type this. I asked this question separately on this site but no one ever replied.


Click on User CP(its in the black bar under teh forum description bock. Then scroll down to Settings and Options. Click Edit Options. Then scroll down to Time Zone. And set it to your zone, and then save.


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Click on User CP(its in the black bar under teh forum description bock. Then scroll down to Settings and Options. Click Edit Options. Then scroll down to Time Zone. And set it to your zone, and then save.


:thumbsup: First I had trouble finding a black bar that had "User CP". I finally found it after I clicked on my user name. When I found though, it's in a light blue bar on my screen. But I found it :thumbup:

I remember setting that when I first came on site here the other day. Maybe I didn't hit "save"; I don't know!

Thanks.

Okay, I told myself "I just want to be like "beenthere" and I started searching settings and found the setting for "forum skin". Mine is like yours now!:yes:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Screen shot of where User CP is for easier access.


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Screen shot of where User CP is for easier access.


Okay, got it, thanks.

Your post brings up another question though. How do you do a screen shot and post it like you did?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm using Firefox. I right clicked the mouse. Then selected grab defined area. Copied it, and then pasted it in Paintshoppro, and did the edit and saved it. Then used attach image and uploaded it.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

What software do you have that is not replaceable?

If you have the installer files (in a CD or your internal HD), you can reinstall your softwares into any HD/PC. I consider installer files as data so they get synced into my portable backup HD. 

I used to clone my HD but a clone HD is not always bootable and immediately accessible when you hook up the clone HD to a new PC. That's because the new PC would have newer hardware (e.g., motherboard) that requires various new drivers that are not in your old HD. Sometimes a software in the clone HD will not work because it requires new drivers in the new PC that has a different OS. The clone HD works very well when you use it with a PC that's almost the same as your dead old PC. Essentially, tweaking a new PC to make it work with a clone HD from an older PC takes up as much time as installing everything fresh. 

When I buy a new PC, I just use whatever programs are pre-installed in it. A data backup is usually accessible on any PC. Most important files (deeds, birth certificates, contracts, photos etc) can be kept in common formats (PDF, jpg) that don't require special softwares to be opened. MS office files (usually doc and xslx) can be opened by other programs too so the new PC doesn't even have to have MS office installed to access them. 

I then do a fresh install of softwares I want that are not pre-installed in the new PC.


----------



## reteng (Dec 11, 2013)

Druidia said:


> What software do you have that is not replaceable?
> 
> If you have the installer files (in a CD or your internal HD), you can reinstall your softwares into any HD/PC. I consider installer files as data so they get synced into my portable backup HD.


I've got a cadd program that I purchased from a business half way across the US. It has a complicated install and I couldn't get it to install. The business that I purchased it from had to take control of my computer remotely and even they had a difficult time getting it to install but finally managed. That was back in 2009 I think. I don't want to have to go through that again.


----------

